
Ask HN: A 'template' Editor bot/app/site, to recommend substitutions? - calclimate
Does this already exist?<p>Its server-side? input would be a textfile or 2-col. spreadsheet, where [problematic phrase] is mapped to [better phrase].  Then the site users would submit a few paragraphs, and it would mark the changes it would recommend making.<p>This must already exist...
======
sarcasmatwork
Are you talking about a CMS? Word Press?

